

Ask HN: ShirtJS order problems: troubling silence - hannesfostie

Hi HN,<p>A while back, I found a post here of someone showcasing shirtjs dot com (don&#x27;t want to link, to avoid people not reading the post actually purchasing something). I liked the T-shirts, as did some other people in our local community, and I decided to order one.<p>Soon after my order, I received an email stating that demand was overwhelming and it&#x27;d be a while before they be shipped. That was around a month ago. I&#x27;ve since tweeted them and emailed support twice, but no word.<p>Their Twitter account has been silent since the 26th of March.<p>Apparently, I&#x27;m not the only one who&#x27;s contacted them, and I know several others who are still waiting for their order as well.<p>Does anyone have more information? Considering I used VISA and not PayPal, can I dispute the charge and ask for a refund?
======
52358
I have successfully purchased 2 shirts from them at the beginning of March and
it did take until April for them to arrive, being only 2 states away from
them. I had a very hard time getting any response from their custom support
until right before the shirts arrived.

I did order 2 more shirts at the beginning of April and have yet to see those
yet..and custom support is gone again.

------
danielwinter
Thanks a lot for asking this right here. Glad I'm not only one that got
tricked by murada. Having so many hackers here, can't get him down or
something? I mean like... letting his car speed up and deactivate the brakes,
delete his bank account, destroy all of his electronic devices... anything?

------
eldon_a
Same. Ordered a month and half ago. No Shirts and silence from them to any of
my requests for an update.

Glad - I pulled back and only ordered one shirt as a quality test before I
placed a larger order.

------
blaketarter
I am also in the same boat, ordered five shirts from them and haven't heard
from them since the email stating that things were delayed. I even did a whois
lookup on their domain and contacted the person who registered it to try and
get some answers, still nothing.

------
bceagle
Yeah, I am in the same boat. I just initiated a chargeback through my credit
card. Sucks.

------
stanboyet
Same here ... Contacted them, just got the email saying they were delayed ...

